# 211 EHD Issues/Concerns



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

A couple of things. I had heard DN was going to allow unlimited storage EHDs. Does anyone know when that is going to happen? Is it still a rumor? I bought a 750gb Maxtor EHD when the EHD function was first activated on the 211. It has since crapped out. This past weekend, I bought a WD 1TB Element EHD (at Target for $69.99) to replace the Maxtor. Does anyone else use this WD EHD? How has your experience been w/ it? I want a reliable EHD, that lasts longer than 9 months.

I didn't want to buy a 1TB EHD. I was hoping I could go to a 2TB setup without storage limitations.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

newsman said:


> A couple of things. I had heard DN was going to allow unlimited storage EHDs. Does anyone know when that is going to happen? Is it still a rumor? I bought a 750gb Maxtor EHD when the EHD function was first activated on the 211. It has since crapped out. This past weekend, I bought a WD 1TB Element EHD (at Target for $69.99) to replace the Maxtor. Does anyone else use this WD EHD? How has your experience been w/ it? I want a reliable EHD, that lasts longer than 9 months.
> 
> I didn't want to buy a 1TB EHD. I was hoping I could go to a 2TB setup without storage limitations.


At this point it's still a rumor and if dish has this planned you can bet that they will not announce it in advance. Even if they implement the ability to have 2TB drives fully recognized they may not announce and it will only be known when someone hooks a 2TB up and the whole disk is formatted to it's full capacity.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

From the Feb 2010 Tech Forum:
Will be removing the 1TB limit by the end of March. Will still have to be single-LUN. You will be able to use the 2TB drives that are coming out. Don't get the kind that has 2 drives in the case.​They said "our boxes will support them" without specifying archival or DVR conversion use. (about :35 into the show) In a follow-up question about the 211k they say the 1TB limit is "for now."

The feature has already been announced. The 211 and 211k each had their last software updates back in December, so they're a bit behind schedule (may I help you up from the floor? ). When it does get released, I wouldn't be surprised to see no announcement or release notes.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> From the Feb 2010 Tech Forum:
> Will be removing the 1TB limit by the end of March. Will still have to be single-LUN. You will be able to use the 2TB drives that are coming out. Don't get the kind that has 2 drives in the case.​They said "our boxes will support them" without specifying archival or DVR conversion use. (about :35 into the show) In a follow-up question about the 211k they say the 1TB limit is "for now."
> 
> The feature has already been announced. The 211 and 211k each had their last software updates back in December, so they're a bit behind schedule (may I help you up from the floor? ). When it does get released, I wouldn't be surprised to see no announcement or release notes.


Thank you for that update. I had thought I heard/read something along those lines. The only announcement we'll get is when I see that my receiver's software has been updated.:sure:


----------

